# Quiz 2 (crossword)



## David H (Sep 8, 2015)

___________________________________________________

Answers will appear here as clues are revealed.







*
Good Luck*


----------



## Redkite (Sep 8, 2015)

2. Celsius
3. Jacobite


----------



## David H (Sep 8, 2015)

Redkite said:


> 2. Celsius
> 3. Jacobite



2. is a type of measurement (temp) so not correct but it does start with 'C'

I'll give you No. 3 it's pertaining to (Jacobean)

Well done on 3 rethink No. 2 Redkite


----------



## Robin (Sep 8, 2015)

Is 2 Calorie?
10. Treasurer?


----------



## David H (Sep 8, 2015)

Robin said:


> Is 2 Calorie?
> 10. Treasurer?



Calorie is correct Treasurer is incorrect (similar beginning in 'F')

Well done Robin


----------



## Robin (Sep 8, 2015)

4 Tedder
5 Reinstate.


----------



## David H (Sep 8, 2015)

Robin said:


> 4 Tedder
> 5 Reinstate.



Tedder is correct and I'll give you Re-instate it should be Restitute well Done


----------



## David H (Sep 8, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

I have entered the first and last letter for all the remaining answers.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 8, 2015)

1. Goblet
10. Financier


----------



## David H (Sep 9, 2015)

Redkite said:


> 1. Goblet
> 10. Financier



Well done Redkite both correct


----------



## David H (Sep 9, 2015)

*Second Clues:*

No. 9 across is a Yiddish word.

No. 7 across think and sing 'King of the road'

No. 8 Across you'd be wise to solve this.

No. 6 down (is difficult) so it ends in con and begins in sci


----------



## Annette (Sep 9, 2015)

7a: Stogie


----------



## Annette (Sep 9, 2015)

9a: Nudnik (which is such a great word  )


----------



## Annette (Sep 9, 2015)

6d: Sciopticon


----------



## David H (Sep 9, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 7a: Stogie



Well done Annette.

I smoke old stogies I have found etc


----------



## David H (Sep 9, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 9a: Nudnik (which is such a great word  )



You're certainly not a Nudnik Annette well done.


----------



## David H (Sep 9, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 6d: Sciopticon




Optic to do with sight/looking so sciopticon well done


----------



## David H (Sep 9, 2015)

Only No. 8 to go and I have filled in 'Wise'


----------



## Redkite (Sep 9, 2015)

8. Slantwise


----------



## David H (Sep 9, 2015)

Redkite said:


> 8. Slantwise



Well done Redkite


----------

